# Control de velocidad de motor de CA



## ikaro._18 (Feb 24, 2009)

miren quisiera que me proporcionaran un circuito sencillo para controlar la velocidad de un motor de CA a 127 volt de 1hp, ya intente  hacerlo con un dimmer que  tenia , solo que controlaba la intencidad de luz en un foco, entonses pense que  podria aplicar para el motor solo  cambiando el foco por el motor pero  la sorpresa fue que   al mover el pot no variaba   la velocidad y  al cabo de un rato se quemo el dimmer(diseñado con diac, triac, capacitores).

la pregunta es ¿este circuito sirve para  lo que quiero?
si sirve..¿que modificaciones le debo hacer para que  funcione y no se queme?
¿porque no vario  la velocidad si  estaba funcionando el motor?
¿fue el picoinverso  que quemo mi circuito?
si fue el  pico inverso, debo poner un diodo!  ¿como lo pongo?

ahora  si tienen un circuito que  haga esto  mandenmelo porfavor y de antemano gracias............deveras si necesito el circuito


----------



## Fhrozen (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola, Bueno con respecto al control de velocidad de motores AC no es tan simple, como en un motor DC q tu le bajas el voltaje y disminuye la velocidad, en caso de AC tienes q tener en cuenta si es un motor asincrono o sincrono, ademas para variar la velocidad tienes que variar la frecuencia de alimentacion del circuito para eso necesitarias una fuente AC-DC de alta potencia y luego un inversor en el cual controles la frecuencia del motor, asi maso:

-------------------- ----     
  ¡                           ¡
220VAC                  ----- > FUENTE AC -DC   ---------------->INVERSOR DC/AC-------->Motor
  ¡                                              
GND

Bueno si consiguo algo te alcanzo


----------

